# Look 595 2008 Ultra Headset



## tdf_music (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey All - 

I got a frame sans headset that I'll be using with an Enve tapered fork.

I ordered a headset off ebay, but the bottom bearing is 1 1/18" so obviously the wrong size.

Anybody know if the FSA 44E will work with my 595? It looks to be the proper spec.

Thanks in advance for your help! Can't wait to get on this thing!

Cody


----------

